# good place to get tank glass in Mississauga ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to get glass cut to repair an aquarium ? Place I used to get all my glass has gone out of business. I'm in the east end, Dixie/Dundas.. is there anywhere near that does a decent job and does not charge an entire arm and leg ? I actually know how to cut glass, because I do picture framing, but tank glass is thicker and I'd rather let a pro do it, and they've got the equipment to sand down any rough edges on site, which is very time consuming for me to do.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

You could try Castle Glass. They are around Lakeshire/Cawthra - 346 Marf Rd. I used to buy 1/4 or 1/2" and they could cut / polish edges etc. Reasonably priced I thought.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks.. I'll give them a call.. turns out the little tank I picked up has a completely cracked pane, so I'll have to replace the whole thing. It will be good practice for me - I have a 20 G that's been patched and holds water, but it would look nicer with a new pane in it. This little project will give me some experience at the task. Plus it's rimless so I won't have the aggro of prying off the top rim.. just the bottom and sides .


----------

